
Google Maps’ location sharing will now share your phone’s battery status, too - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/02/google-maps-location-sharing-will-now-share-your-phones-battery-status-too/
======
okket
But why so exact (84%)? It does not add any meaning for us humans, but enables
fingerprinting/tracking. I'd argue four levels should be enough: >75% >50%
>25% and <25%.

~~~
rbanffy
Google is kind of in the business of allowing us to be tracked and identified
as precisely as advertisers want.

